

Use Carbon to send events to a background app - J3L2404
http://cocoasamurai.blogspot.com/search/label/Carbon

======
aurora72
An anology to the Windows OS could be the case of using Win32 API to handle
certain events which are not available in more modern API's such as MFC.

